# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Tagguer icone mp3 en id3?

## Lordbsk

Bonjour a vous

Alors voila, apres moult recherche sur le net impossible a trouver une reponse..
Comment fait on pour changer l'icone d'un fichier mp3? Ce que j'ai entourer sur la photo est ce que je veux faire avec d'autres fichiers mp3 (en l'occurence les morceaux que je fais)
J'ai reussi a integrer une pochette d'album que l'on peut voir lors de la lecture du morceau (grace a mp3tag ou itunes) mais j'arrive pas a creer d'icones..

Merci de votre aide!

----------

